
China's Detention Camps for Muslims Turn to Forced Labor - scruple
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/16/world/asia/xinjiang-china-forced-labor-camps-uighurs.html
======
lifeisstillgood
I am not politically ignorant but ... I did not know about this.

Is there a global list of, well, shit going on. A heat map or an ordered
backlog of things that need fixing in the world? Because if I missed this,
what else don't I know

~~~
bigbluedots
Russian invasion of Ukraine?

~~~
gdy
What invasion?

------
bigbluedots
Great, now China appears to have descended to effectively using slave labor. I
wonder what it would take for other countries to refuse to trade with them if
not this. China has already shown it is willing to kill political prisoners
for their organs, and I have no doubt that this is already happening to the
Uighurs.

~~~
gdy
What would take for the US to refuse to trade with Saudi Arabia?

Executing and imprisoning opposition, illegal war in Yemen, the recent murder
of a journalist are clearly not enough.

~~~
bigbluedots
That is another country that I believe nobody should have anything to do with.
Unfortunately it's not up to me. For governments economic considerations carry
more weight

------
aerodog
The comments section here is borderline criminal. Focus on radicalization and
"Europe should take note". Shameful and inhuman. To think these are our
neighbors in Silicon Valley :/

~~~
Apes
Nah, it's the 50 cent party. They get alerted on anything China related on
Social Media and swarm in to push a pro-Chinese agenda.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party)

~~~
gdy
This is offensive.

A comment about radicalization is made by an account more than 6 years old and
having karma over 17000.

Labeling everyone who you disagree with as a paid propagandist is bad for
public discourse.

~~~
PavlovsCat
Offensive? Someone who is older than twelve is suggesting that UK, France and
Germany stop "playing nice" with Muslims. And they _weren 't_ called a shill,
read it again, read what is actually written. As far as I'm concerned, it
would have been more charitable than to assume they're older than 12 and
really mean what they wrote. I mean, where do you from _there_ , right? A
shill can quit their job at least.

As a German, the idea that we should put a whole religion in camps so beyond
the pale, I think it's mainly bad for public discourse that this discussion
was flagged. People should have their comments dissected until the cows come
home, instead of not really having to own up to their words. This coy short
flashing of this unwashed, ugly underbelly, that's the problem, that people
who say A don't have to say B is the problem. They should have to sleep in the
beds they declare fit for others.

It's pretty rich to bring up being offended, or radicalization for that
matter, while people happily normalize putting a whole religion in
concentration camps.

~~~
gdy
"they weren't called a shill"

Really? What else can "It's the 50 cent party" mean?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party)

~~~
PavlovsCat
Yes, really. There was a specifc reference to that comment _but also the
thread in general_ , which didn't mention shills, and a reply which didn't
reference that comment, but the thread in general.

The way stories critical of some, uhm, vaguely important developments in China
regularly get flagged off the front page, while utter fluff about China
winning some "race" or other being on the front page every second day is quite
something. I don't know what the karma threshold is for flagging stories, but
it sure isn't 17000. Of course, as that article notes:

> David Wertime of Foreign Policy argued that the narrative where a large army
> of paid Internet commentators are behind China's poor public dialogue with
> its critics is "Orwellian, yet strangely comforting". Rather, many of the
> Chinese netizens spreading nationalist sentiment online are not paid, but
> often mean what they say.

Either way, shill or useful idiot [1] or just independent nonthinker; it's
still poor dialogue, as a result of poor reasoning and/or underdeveloped
empathy, in defense of abominable practices -- and if someone can shrug off
people being put into camps, they can shrug off being called names. Again,
this didn't even happen here, but _even if it had happened_.. not that I find
that constructive, of course it's also destructive and poor, talking about how
"the shills are out" is totally useless and more toxic than shitty arguments I
can at least disagree with -- but I still reject your claim that that'd be
"offensive". Maybe for you, my priorities are vastly different.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Useful_idiot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Useful_idiot)

~~~
gdy
"Yes, really. There was a specifc reference to that comment but also the
thread in general, which didn't mention shills, and a reply which didn't
reference that comment, but the thread in general."

I have no idea what you are talking about - the comment I was replying to made
a statement that many other comments including the one about radicalization
are the product of the 50 Cents Party. It's the only way it was talking about
other comments.

Perhaps, your statement about 'poor reasoning' and 'poor dialog' applies to
you as well and your sense of superiority is unwarranted.

------
samspenc
I'm wondering why this was flagged?

------
godelmachine
I don't understand why important articles such as these, especially written by
NYTimes, get flagged?

------
gigatexal
President Xi is the reincarnation of Stalin?

------
powerapple
labor camp, community service, maybe better than bombing somehow? It is kinda
force women to get educated. I don't really know where I stand. Maybe for some
religion education is bad. I hugely doubt people will disappear for no reason.
Of course, my English friend always know more about how I live in China. Every
time I try to have a discussion I always end on the losing end.

~~~
bigbluedots
Also, I doubt that many of the allegedly million people in the camps are
involved in bombing anything.

